# First try at cheese (very small batch) Qview



## dukeburger (Apr 18, 2015)

Got a mid-week smoking bug and decided to give cheese a go with whatever I had in the fridge. Managed to find about half of a block of medium cheddar, so I chopped it up into 6 rectangle pieces and set it in the fridge on Wednesday night.

When I woke up for work on Thursday morning, I took out my blocks and left them on the counter for the day.

Got home from work Thursday at 5:30 and fired up my Big Chief and filled the pan with maple chips and put my cheese in. I managed to keep the temps between 75-90F through the 3.5 hour smoke by keeping the door cracked.

After smoked, I kept on a rack at room temperature for a day or so, then vac-sealed and put in the fridge. I have not tasted any yet and I'm really not sure how long I'm going to wait..

Qview













IMG-20150416-00681.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG-20150416-00682.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG-20150416-00684.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015






Threw an ice pack and some ice cubes in there to help keep temp down. Told Ms. Duke I was making smoked ice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG-20150416-00685.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG-20150416-00686.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG-20150417-00687.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2015)

Great Lookin cheese man !  Thumbs Up   I just recently done my first as well, from what I understand it has to mellow for a few weeks or it will taste bitter !


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 18, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great Lookin cheese man !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know! It sure smelled smokey. I'm afraid I might have overdone it. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks!

Is it just me, or is there a lot of waiting in this hobby?


----------



## b-one (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you have a cocktail with your smoked ice! Looks good the wait is the hardest part but worth it!


----------



## eman (Apr 18, 2015)

Most say 14 day wait But i promise you 30 days is better. i have some that is 2 years old in the fridge and i really saw a difference up until the 6 month mark.

 after 6 months i can't tell / taste any difference.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Great Lookin cheese man ! Thumbs Up  I just recently done my first as well, from what I understand it has to mellow for a few weeks or it will taste bitter !
> ...



Haha, there is waiting for sure.... But that's why Q & brew go together so well !  Just saying !   :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice Cheese    Great Job

Gary


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 18, 2015)

eman said:


> Most say 14 day wait But i promise you 30 days is better. i have some that is 2 years old in the fridge and i really saw a difference up until the 6 month mark.
> 
> after 6 months i can't tell / taste any difference.


Yikes! I better start doing some larger batches!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Haha, there is waiting for sure.... But that's why Q & brew go together so well ! Just saying !


I like your style!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

DB, Looks great, start another batch soon!


----------



## shannont (Apr 20, 2015)

This is sweet - I bought my cheese and I'm just goofing off until I get a cool day to do it on.  Keep up the good work.


----------

